# Firecracker Shrimp with brown rice meal



## Mrs P (Apr 23, 2012)

Fire*cracker Shrimp*

*2 tablespoons vegetable oil spread 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
11/3 cups of hot cooked brown rice 
12 ounces fresh or frozen peeled, devined medium shrimp
1 tablespoon olive oil 
2 cloves of garlic, peeled & minced
1/2 cup of reduced sodium teriyaki sauce
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper 
2 cups of steamed broccoli*

Stir vegetable oil spread and chopped fresh parsley into hot rice. Season to taste with sea salt. Set aside (covered) 
Thaw shrimp (if frozen) pat dry with paper towel.
Heat olive oil in skillet, add shrimp and garlic. Cook & stir for about a minute, add teriyaki sauce and crushed red pepper, toss & cook for about 2 min untill shrimp is opaque.

Serve shrimp with steamed broccoli & brown rice mixture.

Make about 4 servings.

Cals: 210
Fat: 7 grams 
Carbs: 20 grams 
Protein: 14 grams 
(Per serving)


----------



## Zeek (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmmm fellas are talking about Food in the chatbox and now Mrs P  posts this delicious recipe! and I can't eat until after 12 noon due to blood work


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow I'm getting hungry. I make a chicken salad fort lunch


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 23, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Hmmm fellas are talking about Food in the chatbox and now Mrs P  posts this delicious recipe! and I can't eat until after 12 noon due to blood work



Sorry Zeek, don't read the next recipe then ...Ignore, Ignore


----------



## Zeek (Apr 23, 2012)

Food like the above is why Mr P is always in a good mood lol


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 23, 2012)

Damn that sounds good!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 23, 2012)

Food like the above is y I keep trying to get the P's to adopt me.


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 23, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Food like the above is why Mr P is always in a good mood lol



Formula to keeping a happy marriagein the P's house: 

Grocery bill for the week= $350.00
Having P buy me flowers= $50.00
Me owning a Taser gun= priceless


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 23, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Formula to keeping a happy marriagein the P's house:
> 
> Grocery bill for the week= $350.00
> Having P buy me flowers= $50.00
> Me owning a Taser gun= priceless



LMAO!!

My girl has a taser gun as well....thankfuly she hasn't had to use it on me yet!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2012)

to bad i'm on a set diet! i would love to try some of these awesome dishes!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 23, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Formula to keeping a happy marriagein the P's house:
> 
> Grocery bill for the week= $350.00
> Having P buy me flowers= $50.00
> Me owning a Taser gun= priceless



Ha flowers r expensive but a necessity in any loving relationship, I use them like preemptive missiles to all the stupid shit I put my love through lol I will pass the recipe along to her  she will dig it for sure


----------



## Mr P (Apr 23, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Ha flowers r expensive but a necessity in any loving relationship, I use them like preemptive missiles to all the stupid shit I put my love through lol I will pass the recipe along to her  she will dig it for sure



Damn right I buy my ole lady fity dolla worth of flowers a week, or else she'll zap me to death bro.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 23, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Formula to keeping a happy marriagein the P's house:
> 
> Grocery bill for the week= $350.00
> Having P buy me flowers= $50.00
> Me owning a Taser gun= priceless



 My buddy Mr P is no dummy!!  flowers go a long way in letting a woman know you are thinking of them!

 And the taser to keep him from going out with the fellas on the weekend must be great to have also! hahaha


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 24, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> to bad i'm on a set diet! i would love to try some of these awesome dishes!



I'm like u Jen, I stick to my diet, I can honestly eat the same thing every day without a problem, I do love to cook for the P & the kiddos.. good thing is I can bake cookies, bread, etc with the girls & other yummy things & I don't feel tempted at all. 

This weekend I did sin...  had way too many cocktails 
But I have to live a little, right ? lol


----------



## Georgia (Apr 24, 2012)

Hmmm take a picture of this next time! Sounds sooooo good! AHHH!


----------

